# I'm going to London



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

I'm off to London on the train tomorrow! I hate travelling alone
I'm going to spend the weekend with my mum as she is going to do a special peace prayer for my Dad who passed away a few years back.
It will be nice seeing my Mum but I'm going to miss my OH and all my animals
and how am I going to log into this forum to see what's been going on? lol the first thing I do when I turn on my laptop is log into this forum.
Looking forward to getting back on Monday


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, sorry to hear about your dad passing Im sure it will be nice for you and your mum to get together xxx


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Hi, sorry to hear about your dad passing Im sure it will be nice for you and your mum to get together xxx


thankyou, yeah It will be nice catching up with my Mum as I don't get to see her much because I live in Cumbria with my OH.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Im sorry to hear about your dad, hope you enjoy your london stay, and staty safe!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

sayj said:


> I'm off to London on the train tomorrow! I hate travelling alone
> I'm going to spend the weekend with my mum as she is going to do a special peace prayer for my Dad who passed away a few years back.
> It will be nice seeing my Mum but I'm going to miss my OH and all my animals
> and how am I going to log into this forum to see what's been going on? lol the first thing I do when I turn on my laptop is log into this forum.
> Looking forward to getting back on Monday


Hope you have a lovely time

Oh and it seems you can't escape us now, you're hooked :001_tt2:


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Thankyou all for the lovely comments and yes I'm hooked lol.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Take a good book with you on the train and you won't notice travelling alone.

Hope you have a special weekend with your Mum, remembering your dad.


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

take you laptop with you then you can still enjoy pf and dont get withdrawel symptoms lol..
sorry to hear about your dad, hope you have a great weekend with your mum...


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Take a good book with you on the train and you won't notice travelling alone.
> 
> Hope you have a special weekend with your Mum, remembering your dad.


Thankyou for the lovely words, I'm taking my ipod, a book and my OH said he'll try to phone me when he can
Gawwwwwwwd the nerves are building now as it's getting closer to going aargh!hmy: I feel sick:scared:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Have a good time. I travel to London a lot by train on business on my own. It's really ok: the time passes quickly - few mags & a book & you're sorted!  I've lost my dad too - sure it'll be nice spending some time with your mum remembering him. Enjoy your weekend & try not to miss us all too much  !!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

sayj said:


> Thankyou for the lovely words, I'm taking my ipod, a book and my OH said he'll try to phone me when he can
> Gawwwwwwwd the nerves are building now as it's getting closer to going aargh!hmy: I feel sick:scared:


You'll be fine - don't worry and it'll be over before you know it.

Which part of London are you going to?


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Oh I'll definately miss you all! you're my forum family
I've got to say ever since I've joined this forum, the people have been really lovely and that's what's made me come back again and again so THANKYOU ALL!


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

I'm going to Wembley back to my childhood home


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

sayj said:


> I'm going to Wembley back to my childhood home


so your coming into kings cross or euston? & then having to get back out to Wembley right?

Not to worry you, but have you checked that your tube line is "working"?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

*whispers* visit Brighton! You can enjoy the delights of my 22 rats 

Enjoy London ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

I would love to come and see your ratskies lol Brighton's a cool place, been there a squillion times


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> so your coming into kings cross or euston? & then having to get back out to Wembley right?
> 
> Not to worry you, but have you checked that your tube line is "working"?


I'm coming into Euston and then have to get the watford junction train to wembley central, uh oh is there problems?
I'm goin to check.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

sayj said:


> I'm coming into Euston and then have to get the watford junction train to wembley central, uh oh is there problems?
> I'm goin to check.


Sorry thought tomorrow was saturday . You shouldn't have any problems with engineering works tomorrow but you might want to check for your travel back. At least you won't have to go on the underground at all so you won't get hot & stuffy.

If you didn't already know, the trains run every 20 mins to Watford Junction from Euston (OH used to live in Queen's Park which is on the way) on a week day, but can be every half hour on a sunday.


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Sorry thought tomorrow was saturday . You shouldn't have any problems with engineering works tomorrow but you might want to check for your travel back. At least you won't have to go on the underground at all so you won't get hot & stuffy.
> 
> If you didn't already know, the trains run every 20 mins to Watford Junction from Euston (OH used to live in Queen's Park which is on the way) on a week day, but can be every half hour on a sunday.


Lol that's ok  yeah I know they run every 20 mins and it'll be just my luck that i'd have just missed it lol.


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

sayj said:


> Lol that's ok  yeah I know they run every 20 mins and it'll be just my luck that i'd have just missed it lol.


Lost count of the number of times i did that. Still Costa Coffee is close enough to get a coffee while you wait.


----------

